# BOWDEN SPACELANDER 1951 SUPER RARE IN ORGINAL CONDITION!!



## John

BOWDEN SPACELANDER 1951 SUPER RARE IN ORGINAL CONDITION!!


----------



## Boris

Before we get to the serious comments, I can't just let "as the tears go by" go by.


----------



## ccmerz

1951... Now that's RARE!


----------



## 1motime

Seller has one feedback as a buyer of auto parts.  Never sold anything on E-bay.  No reserve.  Showing $9.90 shipping to California.  What could go wrong?


----------



## phantom

1motime said:


> Seller has one feedback as a buyer of auto parts.  Never sold anything on E-bay.  No reserve.  Showing $9.90 shipping to California.  What could go wrong?



So far he has three bidders willing to find out.


----------



## HEMI426

This one will be fun to watch for 6 days.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

@John Haeberle


----------



## tripple3

pics for archive:





































description copy/paste;  from eBay; Not Mine. 😊 


BOWDEN SPACELANDER 1951 SUPER RARE IN ORGINAL CONDITION!!. If you are viewing this listing you already know what you are looking for. It is mostly complete missing the front and rear lights. Has original seat and grips along with everything else. It also has the back rack which is always missing. These are extremely rare and only will get harder to find as the tears go by. Serious buyers please inquire if you need any more information. The vin plate and Bowden plates are all in good shape along with the fiberglass and stainless trims.


----------



## bikebozo

This looks like the Bowden ,I took to the bike show in London , . I put an American flag in that spot , near the name badges, . This bike was signed by BEN BOWDEN ,when I came home . I do not remember pedals like are shown , I did have a red chain on mine. It is 5,000 now


----------



## biker

bikebozo said:


> This looks like the Bowden ,I took to the bike show in London , . I put an American flag in that spot , near the name badges, . This bike was signed by BEN BOWDEN ,when I came home . I do not remember pedals like are shown , I did have a red chain on mine. It is 5,000 now



Can you post your photos if you have any?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

what's right -what's wrong on this Bowden spacelander..... what does it need to be correct and complete..... (  asking for a friend  ) thank you


----------



## saladshooter

Don't do it Richard!!!!!!


Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> what's right -what's wrong on this Bowden spacelander..... what does it need to be correct and complete..... (  asking for a friend  ) thank you


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

saladshooter said:


> Don't do it Richard!!!!!!



try to PM you but won't let me ?????? hit me up please.....................


----------



## kreika

Only if I could pick it up! I wouldn’t trust someone to ship it properly.


----------



## tacochris

Lord!  If you look at the bidding it was inching up in smaller increments and then BAM, 5K bid went in.  Home-dude isnt messing around whoever that is....


----------



## 1motime

Bidding and selling can be fun.  The shipping might be another matter


----------



## tacochris

1motime said:


> Bidding and selling can be fun.  The shipping might be another matter



Im guessing, if they're smart, it will be shipped complete, crated and a few hundred paid to have it delivered like that.  If it were mine I would be preparing a cross country drive before I ever let shipping even get brought up.  haha


----------



## 1motime

tacochris said:


> Im guessing, if they're smart, it will be shipped complete, crated and a few hundred paid to have it delivered like that.  If it were mine I would be preparing a cross country drive before I ever let shipping even get brought up.  haha



Fragile bike.  Whoever gets it better make sure it's fully insured and more.  Of course road trips can be fun!  At least the photos look good as far as condition


----------



## gkeep

Boris said:


> Before we get to the serious comments, I can't just let "as the tears go by" go by.



Of all the bicycles in all the gin joints...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

who on here owns one of this things or has one ???


----------



## Freqman1

tacochris said:


> Lord!  If you look at the bidding it was inching up in smaller increments and then BAM, 5K bid went in.  Home-dude isnt messing around whoever that is....



I sold one last year in worse shape for more than that so I don’t think it’s done yet. V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan

This is my original Bowden. I sold my reproduction a couple years ago to upgrade to this one. The signature on the chainring cover is Ben Bowdens signature, authenticated by this picture (Ben Bowden, his wife, and Walter Branche are pictured with this bike at the time he signed it for Walter).

-Ken


----------



## redline1968

That's a cool looking bike the only thing drawing it back is the guy has no feedback and this is his first thing to sell hard to tell what's going to happen.. he needs to be seasoned in the auction first before  you take a gamble on him.. but what do you do that's a great bike gamble 5 grand Plus lose it forget it personally I would not do it until this guys had more sales but it's tempting


----------



## IngoMike

This would be the one I want.....no question as to its reality and authenticity.....not sure I have seen a black one before, Awesome!


oskisan said:


> View attachment 1486607
> View attachment 1486610
> 
> 
> This is my original Bowden. I sold my reproduction a couple years ago to upgrade to this one. The signature on the chainring cover is Ben Bowdens signature, authenticated by this picture (Ben Bowden, his wife, and Walter Branche are pictured with this bike at the time he signed it for Walter).
> 
> -Ken


----------



## bikebozo

tacochris said:


> Lord!  If you look at the bidding it was inching up in smaller increments and then BAM, 5K bid went in.  Home-dude isnt messing around whoever that, here is my old black one , also the stash of 18


----------



## bikebozo

IngoMike said:


> This would be the one I want.....no question as to its reality and authenticity.....not sure I have seen a black one before, Awesome!






IngoMike said:


> This would be the one I want.....no question as to its reality and authenticity.....not sure I have seen a






biker said:


> Can you post your photos if you have any?



I am looking for some of the photos , thanks for your interest ,Walter Branche


----------



## bikebozo

Here is a photo of the front end , where the sticker is , . This looks like someone took parts from my original bike , the rear axel plates should not be rusting , my blue bike was  signed on the opposite side triangle


----------



## bikebozo

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> what's right -what's wrong on this Bowden spacelander..... what does it need to be correct and complete..... (  I


----------



## 1motime

Seller has one other item up for auction.  Looks to be a great deal with no reserve.  Pick up them all and make some gas money!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/144220098728?campid=5335809022


----------



## danfitz1

bikebozo said:


> Look at the black Bowden , it is catalog factory correct , except for the seat



And the crank cover. Looks like Ben is holding the original in his hand. Hopefully that was kept with the bike.


----------



## danfitz1

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> what's right -what's wrong on this Bowden spacelander..... what does it need to be correct and complete..... (  asking for a friend  ) thank you



Seat is wrong, and they are extremely hard to find. Grips are wrong, but they just used white Hunt Wilde grips. Original lights are impossible, but Bicycle heaven sells repops that are held in with sealer/calk. Missing sprocket cover and has incorrect sprocket.


----------



## bikebozo

danfitz1 said:


> And the crank cover. Looks like Ben is holding the original in his hand. Hopefully that was


----------



## bikebozo

Thanks


----------



## danfitz1

bikebozo said:


> That is another cover we made ,. I forgot about the black Bowden crank cover , . None of the 18 Bowdens found had an original cover



I see you edited, but just to set the record straight, I wasn't critisizing or picking anything apart. The bike in the old photo must have had the correct black cover on it originally since, as I noted, Ben is holding it in his hand


----------



## bikebozo

As you noted ! And  I said it is not , I was there


----------



## biker

Bids are back down to $1,575 now. Somethings fishy.


----------



## 1motime

biker said:


> Bids are back down to $1,575 now. Somethings fishy.



You are right! Someone dropped out.  Could have contacted the seller.  Shipping price was ridiculous.  
Seller has been on E-bay for over a year and never made a sale.  The no reserve is a bad sign for it to actually sell at all.


----------



## biker

Reminds me of that Iverson Brentwood Drag Stripper. A newbee seller with an expensive bike.


----------



## redline1968

I checked it earlier someone had bid one day and then dropped out they bid 4900  and he dropped out then it went to 5100 and then they dropped out somebody's either trying to ghost it to make a sale or fishing who knows


----------



## biker

redline1968 said:


> I checked it earlier someone had bid one day and then dropped out they bid 4900  and he dropped out then it went to 5100 and then they dropped out somebody's either trying to ghost it to make a sale or fishing who knows



Shill bidding maybe.


----------



## redline1968

I agree that bike is very desirable i like it too but I'm cautious about this guy ..I mean when I first started selling on epay ..I didn't get that many bidders on my stuff cuz it didn't have enough sales especially with high priced items.. 5k gamble.


----------



## Freqman1

redline1968 said:


> I agree that bike is very desirable i like it too but I'm cautious about this guy ..I mean when I first started selling on epay ..I didn't get that many bidders on my stuff cuz it didn't have enough sales especially with high priced items.. 5k gamble.



Not seeing how it’s a gamble. If the guy don’t ship the bike you get your money back albeit a four week process—at least it was on the Iverson!


----------



## 1motime

biker said:


> Shill bidding maybe.



Or people are getting nervous. We don't know what messaging is going on. If someone bids to win they are sort of responsible to pay what is invoiced. Not everyone likes a hassle


----------



## biker

Messaged the seller no reply.


----------



## Freqman1

We can sit here and bench race all day long. I say if you're serious then place a bid and see what happens. Who knows you may wind up with a Bowden! V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom

jomo_7718 (1)​
Shipping will actually be free. I will have the bike bubble wrapped and boxed and shipped free of charge.​


----------



## biker

biker said:


> Messaged the seller no reply.



I don't know, I asked for extra pics and nothing.


----------



## phantom

biker said:


> I don't know, I asked for extra pics and nothing.



Maybe he is like Colonel Jessup. You have to ask me nicely.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

the heavy hitters in the hobby know how to handle this....🤑 some one is going to get a great bike & be happy as hall.....🤓🤓🤓


----------



## biker

Bike is back up to $4,550.


----------



## bikebozo

I am not done , also there are many people who know what this bike is! Someone took my signed body, and put there own front end on the signed body . And used there body and my front end . There is a long story about this bike , someone got my blue signed Bowden and switched the parts around , those are reproduction axel plates in the rear . You should of seen this bike at Hershey in 1992 , I was looking,,at it, and the new owner  was telling me this bogus story . He stopped talking when I took photos out of my pocket , and showed him , AND told him , Ben is  friend of mine.. I am not writing that the current owner has done anything mis-leading, I just know something happened to the signed body


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou

What years were the Spacelanders produced? I thought they were made in the late 50s to early 60s.


----------



## sworley

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> What years were the Spacelanders produced? I thought they were made in the late 50s to early 60s.



Surprised no one has brought that up, the bike is most certainly not a 1951.


----------



## ccmerz

1 9 6 0  one year only. 622 total production


----------



## John

Patent number is 1951 I am sure he thinks it the year

010056 serial number , so I guess its the 56 made


----------



## John




----------



## HEMI426

I see on the Bomard Ind. tag the Canadian Pat. Number is 1951, maybe people think that's the year of manufacture.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou

Thanks guys. Great info.


----------



## Pistelpete

Is the sprocket correct I thought they were all solid


----------



## 1motime

Ended.  No Sale.  On E-bay at least.  Maybe one of the "Hobby's Heavy Hitters" handled it..........


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Listing says no longer available and no bids, but shows a sold price of $7500. Kind of odd, but guessing 1motime is right. Where did it end up ? Will we ever know ?


----------



## bikebozo

The parts changed , according to Ben's shipping orders , .handlebars ,seats, pedals, sprockets ,. Someone kept my signed body , and used my front end on there body. Also they used my original rear metal plates , ..my red chain. My blue Bowden did not have rust .


----------



## razinhellcustomz

1motime said:


> Seller has one feedback as a buyer of auto parts.  Never sold anything on E-bay.  No reserve.  Showing $9.90 shipping to California.  What could go wrong?



Yeah , With no returns or questions???


----------



## razinhellcustomz

tripple3 said:


> pics for archive:
> View attachment 1486348
> View attachment 1486349
> View attachment 1486350
> View attachment 1486352
> View attachment 1486353
> View attachment 1486354
> View attachment 1486355
> View attachment 1486356
> View attachment 1486357
> View attachment 1486358
> View attachment 1486359
> View attachment 1486360
> description copy/paste;  from eBay; Not Mine. 😊
> 
> ​
> BOWDEN SPACELANDER 1951 SUPER RARE IN ORGINAL CONDITION!!. If you are viewing this listing you already know what you are looking for. It is mostly complete missing the front and rear lights. Has original seat and grips along with everything else. It also has the back rack which is always missing. These are extremely rare and only will get harder to find as the tears go by. Serious buyers please inquire if you need any more information. The vin plate and Bowden plates are all in good shape along with the fiberglass and stainless trims.



Nice OG chain TOOO!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

1motime said:


> Seller has one other item up for auction.  Looks to be a great deal with no reserve.  Pick up them all and make some gas money!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/144220098728?campid=5335809022



BARRELS AND LIPS IN GOOD SHAPE!!! HA!! HAA!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

HEMI426 said:


> I see on the Bomard Ind. tag the Canadian Pat. Number is 1951, maybe people think that's the year of manufacture.



Only the DUMB ones, I.E like the seller...


----------



## razinhellcustomz

John said:


> Patent number is 1951 I am sure he thinks it the year
> 
> 010056 serial number , so I guess its the 56 madeView attachment 1487804



56TH?


----------



## Phattiremike

Here's mine.


----------



## sworley

Always loved these bikes for their uniqueness and mid century design. I just bought a 1:6 scale model of one for $35. I suspect that’ll be the extent of my Bowden ownership.


----------



## jungleterry

Hello my friend just bought this great bike . Wanted to post a couple pictures for him  . Wow these are such cool bike s so happy for him . Here’s a few pics . The gentlemen hand delivered fron New Jersey to Ohio . Great guy .


----------



## 1motime

So everything worked out!  Great bike. Enjoy!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

GOOD JOB  I KNEW SOMEBODY WAS GOING TO GET A GRAT BIKE.......................


----------



## mickeyc

@bikebozo   So what part (parts) of this bike were your old bike?  You mentioned yours was signed on the left side of the body, I don't see any signature on this one.


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## bikebozo

The blue Bowden  the front end came from, has the signature , . At least I think that is what happened ,.I am trying to find my photos , to show how things were changed ,. Who has a Signed Blue Bowden ? I know where 2 are , I lost track of mine . My Bowden changed hands a few times ,


----------



## bicyclebuff

I spoke with the guy,hes a army veteran, he received the bike over 20 years ago ,he said


----------



## biker

.


----------



## biker

.


----------



## bikebozo

Bike shown was displayed at Britain can make it expo , in 1946 . It was made from placticine, it was not a rideable bike ,. Ben's 1st Bowden , aluminum , 3 speed ,shaft drive , body was hand hammered by the MG body shop 1947 , the aluminum bike was seized by the south african govt, and was lost forever


----------



## bikebozo

biker said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1491059



plasticine model for Britian Can Make It


----------



## bikebozo

I sold my blue Bowden about 30 years ago , so it is possible the bike was changed , . And had a few owners .


----------



## bikebozo

the aluminum Bowden 1947


----------



## biker

.


----------



## biker

.


----------



## biker

.


----------



## biker

.


----------



## biker

.


----------



## phantom

I know I'm probably the only one here, but I would take the Phantom.


----------



## biker

bikebozo said:


> I sold my blue Bowden about 30 years ago , so it is possible the bike was changed , . And had a few owners .



Who cares! Bike was bought, paid for and delivered already.


----------



## bikebozo

Only trying to get the story straight ,. No reason to act stupid


----------



## bikebozo

biker said:


> .
> 
> Jim View attachment 1491112



Red reproduction Bowden ,with Jim Hurd, outside Schwinn History Center, downtown Chicago on Desplains street


----------



## jungleterry

Hello went over today and helped my friend dial in the Bowden . All works now as it should 😎


----------



## Phattiremike

The lights look great, did you get the bezels and lenses from Craig Morrow?

-mike


----------



## bicyclebuff

Some original ,some nos, couple repop parts only


----------

